# Mirada at 6 months



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, almost  About another week 

She is completely free stacked in this photo


----------



## emCee (May 23, 2010)

really like her colors


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

She's beautiful. She's pretty much the same age as Indra. Indra will be six month too. When is she born?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Jan 24th 

Thanks for the compliments ^_^


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha, two days... Indra is born the 22nd. :wild::wub:

She is gorgeous. I like especially her head. :wub:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very feminine young female with excellent color. High withers going into a fairly straight back though it looks like it could be a bit firmer. Good placement of a rather short croup. Her upper arm is very long which is nice to see, but I would like to see a bit more angulation in front. Her rear angulation is a bit extreme for my tastes, but probably considered excellent for her lines. My biggest complaint are her front pasterns which are quite weak at this point. They may tighten up as she matures and with more exercise. I would also like to see a tighter foot.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> High withers going into a fairly straight back though it looks like it could be a bit firmer.


She's soft at present, though still firm in motion as far as I can see. Hoping she tightens back up.



> Her upper arm is very long which is nice to see, but I would like to see a bit more angulation in front.


Agreed



> Her rear angulation is a bit extreme for my tastes


It's more extreme than I wanted as well, and I'm hoping she returns to being more moderate (what she exhibited at 8 weeks)



> My biggest complaint are her front pasterns


My biggest complaint is her head! LOL! But I agree on the pasterns. She has actually come UP a bit in the last couple of weeks. Her siblings all have good pasterns right now, so I don't know what her deal is. Her breeder suggested I put her on Vit E and Selenium. Vit C really hasn't helped anything.



> I would also like to see a tighter foot.


Me too.

Her mother had loose feet. They weren't terrible (I've seen MUCH worse), but am still hoping she tightens up a bit.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

A couple of new pictures. It's amazing what a couple of weeks will do 



























Free stacK:









And a couple of gaiting shots


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

I think she is beautiful what a nice pup !


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks ^_^ She's all legs right now x.x lol


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Very pretty....


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Yup, Jackie you got one pretty girl there!


----------



## Multiple Paws (Aug 27, 2009)

She is a very pretty girl.

One question, when her hind legs( paws) touch down is it on her hocks?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> One question, when her hind legs( paws) touch down is it on her hocks?


No. She's no her pads


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The Mogwai will be 7 months old in 8 days!



















And during a play session


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Is she a bi colour Xeph?
Good luck with her


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, it is amazing to see her grow. Indra and your Lady are pretty much the same age and I love seeing how they develope together. Plus they almost have the same coloring. She sure is gorgeous.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

No istie, she is currently a blanketed dog. I'm relatively sure she will saddle out, though (which is a little disappointing).


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Xeph, she is pretty


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you 

People at my conformation class are absolutely enamored with her. She's really doing well in training.

I just hope that the training sticks in her lil brain during the show! LOL


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Good luck with that lol i love watching pups in the ring, some are little troopers and work so well, the others go boing, bounce, twist, bounce etc


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is beautiful. Those American Lines(is she from American show lines?) are starting to grow on me.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, Mirada is from American Showlines (Dallas great granddaughter).

istie, I'm just hoping it doesn't rain! I swear she thinks she's going to melt when it rains!


----------



## lizzkatris (Apr 29, 2010)

She is beautiful! I may have missed it, but could post her pedigree or a link to more info of where she came from? What kind of temperament does she have?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Pedigree:
Devine's Gunpowder N Lead pedigree information - German shepherd dog

She comes from Devine German Shepherds in my home state of Wisconsin 

Good temperament, I think. I don't like it as much as the male I have (German), but there's NOTHING "wrong" with her. She recovers well when startled, doesn't overstress, doesn't freak over nothing, very smart, decent amount of drive. Very inquisitive (she gets herself in trouble), and a good problem solver.

She loves the buster cube (much to my shock...the one I thought would like it hates it), and greatly enjoys fetch and tug. She's got higher prey drive than I expected.


----------

